# They go crazy for................................



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently noticed that when I give my RBP some goldfish they will slowly attack it sometimes leaving pieces to finish later. When I throw a piece of shrimp or a scallop in they will attack it as a group. But when I throw some Beef heart or some time of red meat in they go bonkers. They will all attack it like they never ate before, But I rarely give them beef heart or red meat, I just tried all three foods yesterday. First the goldfish, then the shrimp, then the red meat. What do your p's go crazy for..........................


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

My P's go crazy for white fish soaked in blood, but its not offen i ever feed them that...........maybe 2 times a year or something, everytime i have done it they have gone crazy for it


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

mine go crazy for pretty much anything that isnt their staple diet at that time.
like if i feed a lot of shrimp, then toss in tilapia, they go to town.
i put beef heart in once a month if that, but when i do, its crazy.
never tried beef, but once i put in salmon when they were smaller, and it was gone before i came back in the room.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mine go absolutely nuts over medium-sized Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold pellets.









_(And tilapia, catfish and anything else I drop in there.)_


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Mine go absolutely nuts over medium-sized Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine to ...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Rhomofo said:


> I recently noticed that when I give my RBP some goldfish they will slowly attack it sometimes leaving pieces to finish later. When I throw a piece of shrimp or a scallop in they will attack it as a group. But when I throw some Beef heart or some time of red meat in they go bonkers. They will all attack it like they never ate before, But I rarely give them beef heart or red meat, I just tried all three foods yesterday. First the goldfish, then the shrimp, then the red meat. What do your p's go crazy for..........................


just dont feed an excess (more then once a month) of mamilian meat or they wont be healthy
mine seem to enjoy cod and shrimp the best but will still eat other fillets such as talapia, haddock, pollock.....


----------



## G11825X (Dec 6, 2007)

SILVERSIDES, Hands down.
Just tried crickets and I'd say thats 2nd.

Also loved Tilapia and Shrimp at 1st but they are either tired of it or it lost some of its taste after the freezing. 
Doesn't seem to matter w/the Silversides though.


sean-820 said:


> I recently noticed that when I give my RBP some goldfish they will slowly attack it sometimes leaving pieces to finish later. When I throw a piece of shrimp or a scallop in they will attack it as a group. But when I throw some Beef heart or some time of red meat in they go bonkers. They will all attack it like they never ate before, But I rarely give them beef heart or red meat, I just tried all three foods yesterday. First the goldfish, then the shrimp, then the red meat. What do your p's go crazy for..........................


just dont feed an excess (more then once a month) of mamilian meat or they wont be healthy
mine seem to enjoy cod and shrimp the best but will still eat other fillets such as talapia, haddock, pollock.....
[/quote]


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dezboy said:


> My P's go crazy for white fish soaked in blood, but its not offen i ever feed them that...........maybe 2 times a year or something, everytime i have done it they have gone crazy for it


umm...... and where does this blood come from ????


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> My P's go crazy for white fish soaked in blood, but its not offen i ever feed them that...........maybe 2 times a year or something, everytime i have done it they have gone crazy for it


umm...... and where does this blood come from ????
[/quote]

His own of course!

You dont drip blood for your P's?
J/k


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually....

Long story short, i cut myself one day by accident in my room while cleaning a firearm. Just a little cut more of a puncture..... but anyways i was going to just leave it alone because it wasn't anything to worry about but then i looked over to my fish tank.

i had to ! haha

The Cariba's didn't really do anything but become more alert and swim more aggressively.


----------

